# Deere in the pines



## BuckMKII (Aug 31, 2013)

I know that HDR photos aren't for everyone but here are two that I did of an old JD tractor.




Deere in the pines by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Deere in the pines by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Aug 31, 2013)

that is awesome. I love it. Alot of character in that old machine.


----------



## seeker (Sep 1, 2013)

I like it, good memories.


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice job on the HDR.  Great subject too.

Hoss


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunning, awesome job


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice pictures. How does HDR work? Is it from the camera or a program to change the picture?


----------



## leo (Sep 4, 2013)

> I know that HDR photos aren't for everyone




I'm not into HDR's but I can still appreciate some good camera  and presentation work .......  Nice!!!!


----------



## quinn (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet find and great shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome - I really like the first one!


----------



## BuckMKII (Sep 6, 2013)

XIronheadX said:


> Very nice pictures. How does HDR work? Is it from the camera or a program to change the picture?



Thanks. The way I do a HDR is to take three or more bracketed photos that are different exposures. I use a program called Photomatix to combine the different exposures then I finish the photo in Lightroom.


----------



## BuckMKII (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the kind words.


----------

